# Hindsdale Guide with MFS Tools 2.0 on new Series 3 HD?



## boroarke (May 25, 2002)

Will Hinsdale's how to guide along with MFS tools 2.0 work on the new Series 3 HD TiVo units? It's been a while since I've been on here following the whole TiVo upgrade procedure. I have upgraded about a dozen series 1 and 2 units but just got a new S3 HD and was wondering if I can use the same procedure? Any help is greatly appreciated!

Bryan


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Wow...does that bring back old memories. If you have a PC you no longer need to go through the pains of old. Spike at MFSLive.org has developed a no-brainer windows program called winMFS that only takes a few clicks to do what we used to take hours to do.

Everything you need to know about upgrading your Series3 can be found on the Drive Expansion and Drive Upgrade FAQ. Section V gives step-by-step details...19A if you just want to image a new drive and 19B if you want to image a new drive and keep your existing recordings.

Happy upgrading!


----------

